# Windows 10 with Outlook 2003



## dinglis (Aug 8, 2015)

Windows 10 When using Outlook 2003, clicking a link results in Locate Link Browser pop up. How do I do this to get the link to work?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you using Firefox as your browser? Try this: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/821692


----------



## dinglis (Aug 8, 2015)

No I'm using IE 10


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you sure you aren't using the new browser _Microsoft Edge_? 
The solution is the same, you just choose your browser instead of Firefox. 
Troubleshooting: Prevent "Locate Link Browser" Popup Dialog when Clicking on Links in Outlook


----------

